

The Devil's Dictionary of Programming - AndrewDucker
http://programmingisterrible.com/post/65781074112/devils-dictionary-of-programming

======
gordonguthrie
A DSL - where code is written in one language and errors in another - so
bitterly true... :(

~~~
discreteevent
As Dave Thomas (of OTI not pragprog) said: It's no good unless you can debug
at the level of the abstraction.

------
patrickmay
"framework — A product with the business logic removed, but all of the
assumptions left in."

That made it worth reading all by itself.

------
jleader
No hat-tip to Stan Kelly-Bootle's "Devil's DP Dictionary"?

------
artificialidiot
A more accurate title would be "The Devil's Dictionary of Silicon Valley".

------
mattschmulen
my personal fav " hackday — A competition where the entry fee is sleep
deprivation and the prize is vendor lock in"

------
jason_slack
Thank you so much for the laugh!

